# Rechner aus, aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?



## Secondfly (2. Februar 2008)

Hy Boys & Girls,

folgendes "Problemchen" stellte ich nach dem Einbau meines neuen Mainboardes (MSI K9A2 CF) fest: Wenn ich den Rechner herunterfahre ging bisher die Beleuchtung der Tastatur mit aus, seit dem neuen Board bleibt aber die Betriebs-LED an so das ich den Rechner komplett ausschalten muss (am NT). Angeschlossen ist die Tatsatur ganz normal über PS2-Anschluß was mich eben verwundert, kenne ich das Phänoem nur von Tastaturen welche über USB laufen. Gibt es dafür evtl. eine Lösung? 

MfG, Secondfly


----------



## Overlocked (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

Dafür sollte es im BIOS eine Einstellung geben... oder schaue mal in der Software ob da was steht.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

Ja das liegt daran, das Strom weiterhin über die USB Anschlüße gegeben wird.

mfg

Tom


----------



## Secondfly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

So, im BIOS ist nun alles deaktiviert und sie leuchtet weiter fröhlich vor sich hin.


----------



## MrMorse (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

Das ist je MB verschieden, ob es leuchtet oder nicht.

Da hast Du nur die Möglichkeit, den PC an eine schaltbare Steckerleiste anzuschliessen und diese auszuschalten. (oder immer am NT den Schalter umlegen).
Sollte man sowieso machen, da der PC im AUS-Zustand ca. 8-15W verbrät.


----------



## Maggats (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

meine tastatur und maus lechten ebenfalls weiter, sind aber auch über usb angeschlossen.

is ja eigentlich ein witz sowas


----------



## Secondfly (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

Ist ja jetzt nicht das "Überproblem" aber ist halt ungewohnt da sie bisher immer aus war. Steckerleiste zum Ausschalten ist ja vorhanden. Dachte nur es gäbe ne Möglichkeit das anders zu deaktivieren. Na dann mal Danke an euch!


----------



## Gast1654636202 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*



Maggats schrieb:


> meine tastatur und maus lechten ebenfalls weiter, sind aber auch über usb angeschlossen.
> 
> is ja eigentlich ein witz sowas



Der Rechner ist eben nicht wirklich aus, viele Komponenten werden noch mit Strom versorgt. Guckt mal in die diversen Watt Threads hier bei pcghx und ihr werdet Euch wundern was ein "ausgeschalteter" Rechner noch so an Watt verbraucht. Einfachste Abhilfe: Schaltbare Netzleiste...


----------



## Mantiso90 (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: Rechner aus aber Tastatur leuchtet weiter?*

Bei mir Leuchtet ebenfalls die Tastatur noch fröhlich weiter, genauso wie die Status LED auf dem Mainboard^^. Bleibt also bei vielen nichts anderes übrig als eine schaltbare Steckdosenleiste anzuschließen, wie oben schon erwähnt wurde. Dauerhaft das Netzteil aus und einschalten ist meines Wissens nach nicht so gesund


----------



## bnoob (4. Februar 2008)

Auf den meisten Mainboards gibt es auch einen entsprechenden Jumper, den man ggf. umstecken muss.


----------



## riedochs (4. Februar 2008)

Hast du Wake on Keyboard aktiviert?


----------



## sockednc (7. Februar 2008)

Ich kenne das Problem und ich habe es nie geschafft es zu lösen.

Außer, wenn man (wie bereits hier mehrmals erwähnt) eine schaltbare Stromleiste benutzt.

Oder Mainboard tausch.


----------



## Haxti (7. Februar 2008)

Also normal gibts auf dem Board ein Jumper mit dem Namen 5Vst oder so... Den muss man auf umstecken. Dei eine Position ist für Strom auf USB im Standby und die andere halt nich


----------



## Secondfly (7. Februar 2008)

Ach, das passt soweit. Wake on Keyboard ist aus und auch über USB ist sie nicht angesteckt. Aber wie gesagt, stört mich mittlerweile nicht mehr, habe ja ne Steckerleiste mit Schalter. Einfach "Klick" und ich habe meinen Willen, die doofe Leuchte ist aus!^^


----------



## der8auer (7. Februar 2008)

Meine PS2 Tastatur leuchtet auch weiter aber meine USB Maus nicht  Mich stört das aber nicht weiter. Wo genau kann man denn das im BIOS umstellen?


----------

